

Show HN: App rank for searches on the App Store - evanmarks
http://www.appstoredata.net/

======
evanmarks
My app currently is not ranked in any categories on the App Store and I
noticed myself constantly counting through search results to track my progress
up or down in the rankings. So I made this. Right now it grabs your rankings
for searches in 8 countries for both iPhone and iPad. I am working on having
it poll hourly so that it is easy to track progress over time.

Most of the work is done by workers running on Gearman plus a nominal Django
app to launch the jobs and present the results.

Would love to get any feedback! Hope you enjoy.

